# Best bang for the buck, in new windows?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

You looking for wood or Vinyl or other? I have had good service from Milgard vinyl windows. Good quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Believe it or not, to get the most energy savings for your dollar the most efficient thing would be to add storm windows to your existing windows. And that's coming from a guy who made his living selling and installing replacement windows for many years.
I'll see if I can dig up the data. If so I'll post it. Basically, if you figure on spending a few hundred dollars per window to replace them it would take you forty years or so of energy savings before you broke even. 
Decent storm window will cost you roughly a third of that and therefore your recoup time would be that much sooner.
Of course if your existing windows are beyond repair than placing them makes sense.


----------



## Bennylava (Mar 22, 2013)

No they're not beyond repair, but they are from 1983. I think they may actually already be storm windows. Is that where you have two panes on the bottom, and like an inch between the two panes? 

As for what type of window, (wood, vinyl, etc) I guess I just want one that lasts long and looks good. Also good energy efficiency. Doesn't really matter to me which type I guess.


----------

